
The Power of “The Suck List” - mcrittenden
https://www.mikecr.it/ramblings/suck-list/
======
heckanoobs
I like to keep evergreen lists for everything too, I'm curious what software
you're using? I've shoehorned lists into evernote and trello before but
ultimately their uis are about doing something else

~~~
mcrittenden
I just use Google Keep (for lists along with notes and todos). The whole post-
it note feel took some getting used to, but I love it now.

Workflowy or Dynalist would be great for lists like these as well.

